# pictures of Our new dog!



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Well guys here he is......
I cant look at him lol 
He looks sooooo very different, like a totally different dog
I can't believe how tiny and skinny he is - I am wondering iF I feed him enough!?
He was very good during the "groom" considering he hadn't had clippers any where near him before.
Ruby was rather intrigued when he had been done, having a good sniff of him to make sure it was still her Ralph.
And for the first half hour the dirty little dog couldnt stop licking his bits!!! It was like a new found toy for him 
Still i suppose he should make the most of them as he will be kissing them goodbye on Tuesday (& his special toe number 6!) 
It's just weird looking at him.......


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Grrrr upside down!! Can anyone turn him the right way?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I managed to turn it but it's really small! Can't really see him!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Bare Baby  
It is a shock, but it is nice to see his athletic frame, not such a chunky monkey after all.
His short fur must be wonderfully strokable


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

He certainly seems more streamline, quicker and agile marzi, ruby looks like a big fat tub next to him lol x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I think he looks fantastic. LOVE eyes people







LOVE eyes!!!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> I managed to turn it but it's really small! Can't really see him!


Thanks Ruth, he is tiny!! I'm amazed how skinny he looks with no fur.
The groomer took so much off him, it really was like a sheeps fleece! 
And the weight of his fur in a carrier bag was incredible.
No public outings for a while haha x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Brilliant. Thanks Donna, and I don't like the way all his bits are visible!! Well the dangly bits will be gone on Tuesday  /  
He has so much silver in his coat, all down his chest, underneath and on his legs, not such a black poo after all. 
My neighbour could not believe it was the same dog - he really is unrecognisable!! C


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Awwww, he looks so gorgeous and glossy!! I can imagine your neighbours thinking you have a new dog 😉. Isn't it funny how little they suddenly appear, Lola was exactly the same. 

As soon as you take him for that first muddy / rainy walk you will fall in love with his new easy care coat!! 

Good luck for the next chop too!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Skyesdog said:


> Awwww, he looks so gorgeous and glossy!! I can imagine your neighbours thinking you have a new dog 😉. Isn't it funny how little they suddenly appear, Lola was exactly the same.
> 
> As soon as you take him for that first muddy / rainy walk you will fall in love with his new easy care coat!!
> 
> Good luck for the next chop too!!


Thanks - your right about a wet muddy walk, the only upside to my new weird naked poo!! No long fur to suck up the puddles!!! He's like a Chinese crested poo hahaha x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

He looks lovely!! He's the same shape as Lola! Long and lean.. At least he still has his tail! Lola's looked like a rat tail after and it's still not growing!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

You won't believe how fast he grows. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> He looks lovely!! He's the same shape as Lola! Long and lean.. At least he still has his tail! Lola's looked like a rat tail after and it's still not growing!


He did remind me of your Lola Ruth, with his "new" shape! the groomer said she would leave his tail as there were no matts and it takes ages to grow, so for that at least I'm grateful. It does look a bit odd compared to the rest of him though....

She had a little face trim on ruby and cut her eyelashes boo hoo!! She will never catch up to lady now will she!? X


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> You won't believe how fast he grows.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


I'm living in hope Donna! Poor thing, it's going to be a chilly autumn for ralph the hairless one! I should of made a rug like a sheepskin out of his "fleece"!!! X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> He did remind me of your Lola Ruth, with his "new" shape! the groomer said she would leave his tail as there were no matts and it takes ages to grow, so for that at least I'm grateful. It does look a bit odd compared to the rest of him though....
> 
> She had a little face trim on ruby and cut her eyelashes boo hoo!! She will never catch up to lady now will she!? X


The groomer said that about the tail? Arrrggghhhhhhh... It's going to take ages! Arghhhhhhhhhhhhh.

Oh no! Ruby got her eyelashes cut! These groomers eh?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> The groomer said that about the tail? Arrrggghhhhhhh... It's going to take ages! Arghhhhhhhhhhhhh.
> 
> Oh no! Ruby got her eyelashes cut! These groomers eh?


Hahaha!! Yes - but what do these groomers know eh Ruth!!?? 
Can you see a difference in Lola since her close cut? How long was it before you saw re-growth??


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Saw re growth after a couple of weeks but it is slow! She was shaved to the skin!! Her tail... Honestly.. It's taking ages!! I miss the curly tail!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahhhh he'll be freezing lol he reminds me of a lion. Wilf always has loads more energy after a good groom . It's a shame he's going to lose his new play things next week x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> I'm living in hope Donna! Poor thing, it's going to be a chilly autumn for ralph the hairless one! I should of made a rug like a sheepskin out of his "fleece"!!! X


I must admit I will cry my eyes out if I have to shave willow down. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

It is a real shock.. Like You Tracey, I couldn't look at Lola initially.. She looked so pitiful and different! Then I caught myself on.. She was looking at me with her almond eyes, which wee saying, it's ok mummy, it's still me!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

That is definitely what you call a close shave! Bless, he will be needing a coat, although I think it is forecast warm this weekend. Think Max is the only other poo I've seen so short but his coat was looking lovely in the last pic we saw of him, bet he feels good, he looks so sleek.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

I know how you feel Tracey, a shave off is a bit of a shock but look on the bright side...no more tangles  It will soon grow back!
Milo had a more drastic shave 6 weeks ago, I asked the groomer to do him the same all over including his tail and ears. I wanted to start again, his coat was so out of control. I dreaded picking him up but do you know what, I liked it. He looked like a terrier with poodle legs. 6 weeks on his fur is about half inch long. I have religiously combed him daily, at the beginning it was a bit pointless because there was nothing to comb. However he's got used to being groomed daily as it doesn't pull. I'm hoping to keep him at a more manageable length of about 2", fingers crossed.

Val


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> It is a real shock.. Like You Tracey, I couldn't look at Lola initially.. She looked so pitiful and different! Then I caught myself on.. She was looking at me with her almond eyes, which wee saying, it's ok mummy, it's still me!


Ha, Ruth that is so true! As I type I am lying on the couch with ruby asleep on my top half & Ralph on my legs - "it's him ruth, but not as we know him" lol!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Fiver said:


> I know how you feel Tracey, a shave off is a bit of a shock but look on the bright side...no more tangles  It will soon grow back!
> Milo had a more drastic shave 6 weeks ago, I asked the groomer to do him the same all over including his tail and ears. I wanted to start again, his coat was so out of control. I dreaded picking him up but do you know what, I liked it. He looked like a terrier with poodle legs. 6 weeks on his fur is about half inch long. I have religiously combed him daily, at the beginning it was a bit pointless because there was nothing to comb. However he's got used to being groomed daily as it doesn't pull. I'm hoping to keep him at a more manageable length of about 2", fingers crossed.
> 
> Val


Oh Val, we need pictures!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yes I would love pics too Val.. How's the tail coming along? Lola's is slow!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

I am shutting my eyes, putting my fingers in my ears and saying lah lah lah through these posts, I never want to have Arlo clipped again, ray: if I keep believing it then the matts will stay away, I know it and I can keep my shaggy boy. (Whats the betting I will be posting similar photos very soon) Nothing can stop Ralph being gorgeous though, he has a great physique.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Fiver said:


> I know how you feel Tracey, a shave off is a bit of a shock but look on the bright side...no more tangles  It will soon grow back!
> Milo had a more drastic shave 6 weeks ago, I asked the groomer to do him the same all over including his tail and ears. I wanted to start again, his coat was so out of control. I dreaded picking him up but do you know what, I liked it. He looked like a terrier with poodle legs. 6 weeks on his fur is about half inch long. I have religiously combed him daily, at the beginning it was a bit pointless because there was nothing to comb. However he's got used to being groomed daily as it doesn't pull. I'm hoping to keep him at a more manageable length of about 2", fingers crossed.
> 
> Val


Yes pictures please, it will make me think Ralph is still hairy! Haha x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

arlo said:


> I am shutting my eyes, putting my fingers in my ears and saying lah lah lah through these posts, I never want to have Arlo clipped again, ray: if I keep believing it then the matts will stay away, I know it and I can keep my shaggy boy. (Whats the betting I will be posting similar photos very soon) Nothing can stop Ralph being gorgeous though, he has a great physique.


Your all too kind with your words, don't worry, Ralph doesn't know my login and password & even if he did...... He can't read!!!!
Ha 

I'm looking forward to the return of my shaggy boy,
all I want or Christmas is a hairy Ralph!!!
(Please people's... Don't take that phrase out of context!!) xx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Wow is that the same Ralph He must feel so light and free now. He looks great believe me it does grow fast we get Molly cut short and then in 2 months sometimes less she has to go again. It's also normal for them to lick after Molly does too (well she doesn't have bits!) I think maybe it's itchy cause they shave the privates


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Wow is that the same Ralph He must feel so light and free now. He looks great believe me it does grow fast we get Molly cut short and then in 2 months sometimes less she has to go again. It's also normal for them to lick after Molly does too (well she doesn't have bits!) I think maybe it's itchy cause they shave the privates


Yep it's the same Ralph!
Without the hair.
The weight in the bag containing all his fur was incredible, I swear he is faster and more agile than before! X
I'll be honest, I can't waiter him to have some fur grow back


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Ah, Ralph, so different, but he's still got that gorgeous handsome face.  I feel the same way about my boys, I am dreading the day I have to lose all their beautiful fur.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I can't stop laughing, fantastic!! I know he's not your hairy Ralph (your phrase, not mine) anymore but now he's some kind of high fashion Yves Saint Lauren poo  Actually though, d'you know who he reminds me of now for some reason, .........Russell Brand!!! Look at you with your big fashionista hound  I love it xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Long and lean boy! It will grow, and be great for his recovery


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

AliAlfie said:


> Ah, Ralph, so different, but he's still got that gorgeous handsome face.  I feel the same way about my boys, I am dreading the day I have to lose all their beautiful fur.


It will be a sad sad day  
Although I left Ralph's really long, and with hindsight should of had him cut more regular when the first matts came through.
But I wanted him long for a photoshoot we did, then my groomer had an accident, so it took me ages to get an appt with someone else, then TBH I just gave up trying on his coat.

I'm getting ruby cut in a couple of weeks, as I will try and keep on top of it and not have it as long, as I don't think I could cope if ruby went bald!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> I can't stop laughing, fantastic!! I know he's not your hairy Ralph (your phrase, not mine) anymore but now he's some kind of high fashion Yves Saint Lauren poo  Actually though, d'you know who he reminds me of now for some reason, .........Russell Brand!!! Look at you with your big fashionista hound  I love it xxx


Hahaha! You mean all black and skinny skinny legs & a mass of hair on the back of his head? In Ralph's case his tail!

I bought him a wax barbour in preparation of his baldness, it only just fit around him with all his fur, now I have to put it in the tightest fastening


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Lovely, a wax Barbour, he'll be streamlined and warm-best of both worlds! Just the matter of that boy-op now! Hehe x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

It'll be in great condition when it grows back...I love that gorgeous shiny lustrous black when it's short. You could have carded all that fur and made him a jumper never mind a wax jacket lol xx


----------

